# Edit thread! nice duo



## Crimson Flam3s (Oct 6, 2011)

Lets see what the nice duo is 





There you go now go and do some nice duo's


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 6, 2011)

In before Sakura with armadillo penis. 

Good edit, of Yodaime and Itachi. But Nagato and Itachi are better I think.


----------



## batman22wins (Oct 6, 2011)

If Itachi and Minato teamed up this war would be over. Minato finds Kabuto and teleports him away to Itachi who Genjutsu him to release the Edos. Minato and Itachi Ho on the rap Madara and his six paths.


----------



## Susano'o (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 6, 2011)

The Minato's lines are darker, so its pretty noticeable.


----------



## whatuwan (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## FearTear (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Oct 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Brox (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Icegaze (Oct 6, 2011)

... I.. I don't even..


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 6, 2011)

[sp=Over-sized Image][/sp]


----------



## Closet Pervert (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## vagnard (Oct 6, 2011)

Waiting for a nice duo between Kishimoto and Naruto, Sasuke or Shikamaru


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 6, 2011)

you live up to your name. :ho

damn i've already repped too many ppl here previously.


----------



## John (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## John (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## ForeverFlores (Oct 6, 2011)

[sp=Over-sized Image][/sp]


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## FearTear (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Setas1999 (Oct 6, 2011)

Someone make Guts and Zoro,Guts and Kenpachi,Guts and Alucard


----------



## Cole (Oct 6, 2011)

MomoHinamori said:


>


----------



## Judecious (Oct 6, 2011)

MomoHinamori said:


>



The fuck is this


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 6, 2011)

what you did there, i see it. 

"You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."


----------



## Skeith (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Kiss (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful bride and groom. :ho




I'm so going to ship that now.


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2011)

MomoHinamori said:


> puppet master



you make a nice gio would make a better response


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## KyuubiFan (Oct 7, 2011)

These.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm surprising no one made a NaruSasu or NaruShika one yet.


----------



## Mochi (Oct 7, 2011)

DUO!!  

repped


----------



## R00t_Decision (Oct 8, 2011)

ms paint for the fail


----------



## Davy Jones (Oct 8, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Oct 8, 2011)

Man i love edit threads...


----------



## Samochan (Oct 8, 2011)

KageMane200 said:


> Man i love edit threads...



Hot yamato on- wait, who's that guy? <_>


----------



## TGM (Oct 8, 2011)

Samochan said:


> Hot yamato on- wait, who's that guy? <_>



You don't recognize the First Hokage?


----------



## Brox (Oct 8, 2011)

let?s see ....


----------



## Talis (Oct 8, 2011)

TGM said:


> You don't recognize the First Hokage?



He means Yamato, fodder sarcasm lol.


----------



## Hyaenidae (Oct 8, 2011)

MomoHinamori said:


> let?s see ....





i c what u did thar.


----------



## Jizznificent (Oct 8, 2011)

i can't believe the SasuxSai picture hasn't been done yet.


----------



## Dorzium (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Closet Pervert (Oct 9, 2011)

In response to chapter 551:


----------



## Cole (Oct 9, 2011)

We have a winner


----------



## FearTear (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 10, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> i can't believe the SasuxSai picture hasn't been done yet.



I went overboard...


----------



## Heli (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyAries said:


> I went overboard...



Hahaha. This right here. The line about Naruto heading to the front ... or the back had me laughing irl.


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 10, 2011)




----------

